# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Construção de aquário

## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Quantos tubos de silicone de 300ml são necessários para construir um aquário com as seguintes dimensões: 160(C)x55(L)x65(A) ?

Obrigado

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Carlos.

Penso que 1 tubo e meio deve chegar, estou a falar dos tubos normais usados com pistola aplicadora.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Resendes

entao carlos vais ser tu a colar esse aqua?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Pedro, em princípio não. Acho que não tenho coragem! 
Vou aproveitar e comprar os tubos de silicone preta no continente porque aqui vai ser um problema e por isso é que quero saber quantos é que são necessários.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas
> 
> Pedro, em princípio não. Acho que não tenho coragem! 
> Vou aproveitar e comprar os tubos de silicone preta no continente porque aqui vai ser um problema e por isso é que quero saber quantos é que são necessários.


Boas tardes, Pedro...

Bem pelo, sim pelo não compra pelo menos 3, visto que não é caro e se faltar, ficas "agarrado", se tiveres oportunidade passa no AKI, pois existem uns tubos de silicone de várias cores, próprios para aquarios. O preto custa cerca de 6/7 € (menos de 7) e com esses axo que ficas bem servido!  :SbOk3:  
Nota, que o meu aqua foi tb colado com esse mesmo silicone preto do AKI (e eu não ganho nada com a publicidade, apenas é mais barato)!

----------


## Pedro Resendes

boas josé 
tens que dizer isso ao carlos nao a mim :Coradoeolhos:  
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Machado

Boa tarde, 

já agora uma dúvida relacionada com silicone: se por qualquer razão eu me enganar na colagem de 2 vidros, que produto posso usar para retirar o silicone, já seco, do vidro sem o riscar?

Muito obrigado

Carlos Machado

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> boas josé 
> tens que dizer isso ao carlos nao a mim


Sorry... Confusão minha!!!!  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbClown:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Vitoria:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa tarde, 
> 
> já agora uma dúvida relacionada com silicone: se por qualquer razão eu me enganar na colagem de 2 vidros, que produto posso usar para retirar o silicone, já seco, do vidro sem o riscar?
> 
> Muito obrigado
> 
> Carlos Machado


´
Boas,

Existe, tb no AKI um produto para retirar o silicone... mas antes de retirar, à que deixá-lo secar... senão ficas com os dedos, o vidro e tudo nas redondezas, sujoe gorduroso!!!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Pereira

Aproveitando o post...

Também me vou lançar na colagem do meu aqua....só que mais audacioso 200x50x60!!!!!

Existe algum esquema pré-definido (tipo primeiro o fundo e as paredes traseiras...etc)

Um abraço

----------


## Luís Pisco

> Boas
> 
> Quantos tubos de silicone de 300ml são necessários para construir um aquário com as seguintes dimensões: 160(C)x55(L)x65(A) ?
> 
> Obrigado


Ola Carlos Jorge,desde já os meus parabens por pela iniciativa.
Na minha opiniao irás precisar de pelo menos de 4 tubos de silicone,uma espatula que poderás ser tu proprio a faze-la ,uma bisnaga com agua ,jornal para limpar varias vezes essa mesma espatula,uma pistola e um dedo dos teus .
1º -deves ter uma superficie lisa,na horizontal(pode ser uma mesa)
2º-primeiro vidro a trabalhar será o do fundo,deverás pousa-lo em cima da mesa sobre folhas de jornal .
3º-o vidro de tras pousas em cima de uma banca ao lado ,para passares um cordao de silicone em forma de u ( altura -comprimento-altura)
4º o vidro pequeno do lado que te for mais facil (esquerdo ou direito),nestes dois vidros só passarás silicone na parte inferior.
5º o ultimo vidro será igual ao 3º ponto,
na minha opiniao este aquario nessesita de longarinas ( traves francesas ),que sao dois vidros com o comprimento interior do aqua. ao comprimento ( para que o aquario nao faça barriga ).
Sempre que encostares um vidro ao outro ,passa o dedo de forma que  o silicone fique redordo pelos dois vidros,ao fim de colares os 5 vidros com a bisnaga passa agua pelo cantos de forma que possas tirar todo o silicone a mais e terás uma colagem espetacular ,direitinha por todo os vidros. 
obs. limpe sempre os vidros antes de colar com algo desemgordurante ( eu uso alcool étilico ).um dia destes peço a um amigo para me tirar umas fotos a colar um aquario .

Um abraço :SbOk3:  

luis oliveira ( o pisco )
Soluçoes aquariofilas
Aquatlantico

----------


## Pedro Resendes

com estas dicas ja sabes se percissares de ajuda apita
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Desde de já obrigado a todos os intervenientes.

Pedro, em princípio vou pedir à Solvidros para me fazer o aquário só que eles trabalham com silicone transparente e eu prefiro a preta e como vou ao continente aproveito e trago de lá, mas obrigado pela ajuda.

Luis, estava a pensar mandar fazer este aquário (160x55x65) com vidro de 15mm e em vez de travas francesas estava a pensar colocar um travamento a meio de 10cm (apesar do inconveniente de fazer sombra). Sei que este assunto já foi muito discutido, mas achas que esta espessura e este travamento serão suficientes?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Oi Carlos,

Os travamentos a meio são uma chatice, falo por experiência própria! É preferível a colocação de travamentos à francesa de 8 cm com vidro de 15mm.

Tem cuidado para as colagens não ficarem com bolhas de ar. Faz um ensaio a seco (sem silicone), ajuda a perceber as dificuldades que surgem no momento da colagem: peso das chapas de vidro, equilíbrio dos vidros "in situ", manuseamento, tempo entre as colagens, etc. Para além de jornal aconselho-te também a teres à mão alguns rolos de papel de cozinha e alcóol para desengordurar as mãos após passares os dedos ao alinhar o silicone.

Aproveito para peguntar ao Luis Oliveira se usas alguma pistola com êmbolo automático para o fio de cola sair uniforme?

----------


## Luís Pisco

> Oi Carlos,
> 
> Os travamentos a meio são uma chatice, falo por experiência própria! É preferível a colocação de travamentos à francesa de 8 cm com vidro de 15mm.
> 
> Tem cuidado para as colagens não ficarem com bolhas de ar. Faz um ensaio a seco (sem silicone), ajuda a perceber as dificuldades que surgem no momento da colagem: peso das chapas de vidro, equilíbrio dos vidros "in situ", manuseamento, tempo entre as colagens, etc. Para além de jornal aconselho-te também a teres à mão alguns rolos de papel de cozinha e alcóol para desengordurar as mãos após passares os dedos ao alinhar o silicone.
> 
> Aproveito para peguntar ao Luis Oliveira se usas alguma pistola com êmbolo automático para o fio de cola sair uniforme?


Ola Ricardo ,é com a maior satisfaçao que te respondo á tua questao;nao uso compressor e nunca usei,uso só a pistola e a força de mão.

um abraço para ti Ricardo.
luis oliveira (o pisco)
Soluçoes aquariofilas
Aquatlantico

----------


## Nuno Pereira

> Oi Carlos,
> 
> Os travamentos a meio são uma chatice, falo por experiência própria! É preferível a colocação de travamentos à francesa de 8 cm com vidro de 15mm.
> 
> Tem cuidado para as colagens não ficarem com bolhas de ar. Faz um ensaio a seco (sem silicone), ajuda a perceber as dificuldades que surgem no momento da colagem: peso das chapas de vidro, equilíbrio dos vidros "in situ", manuseamento, tempo entre as colagens, etc. Para além de jornal aconselho-te também a teres à mão alguns rolos de papel de cozinha e alcóol para desengordurar as mãos após passares os dedos ao alinhar o silicone.
> 
> Aproveito para peguntar ao Luis Oliveira se usas alguma pistola com êmbolo automático para o fio de cola sair uniforme?


Ola Ricardo,

Isto com 3 filhos é dificil conciliar horários e compra de Xenias.ehehehe
Olha aproveito para meter o bedelho e perguntar-te, para um aqua de 2000x500x600 não aconselhas vidro de 12mmm....mesmo com travas francesas e eventualmente uma estrutura tipo moldura no fundo.
Um abraço

Nuno

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> Oi Carlos,
> 
> Os travamentos a meio são uma chatice, falo por experiência própria! É preferível a colocação de travamentos à francesa de 8 cm com vidro de 15mm.


Ricardo, eu nunca trabalhei num aquário com travamentos à francesa, mas dá-me a ideia que esse tipo de travamento deve ser chato para limpar os vidros com um raspador, daqueles com vara, o que achas?

Mais uma vez a mesma questão:
Retirando o aspecto estético e funcional, acham que se eu em vez do travamento à francesa optar por um transversal com 10cm e 15mm de espessura, a segurança se mantêm? O aquário terá 160X55X65 vidro de 15mm.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Carlos.

Não podes comparar um aquario com traves francesas com um aquario apenas com uma trave central, o nivel de segurança é completamente diferente, sendo a utilização da traves francesas muito mais segura e deixa passar a luz sem qualquer tipo de reflexão.

Em relação à limpeza das traves com a espatula... isso não se aplica pois as mesmas traves irão ficar fora de agua pelo que nunca se sujam, pelo menos a um nivel que seja necessário a utilização de uma espatula.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Luis Oliveira, eu também sempre usei aquelas pistolas manuais mas gostava de experimentar as automáticas sem compressor. Julgo que com essas deve ser mais fácil aplicar um cordão de silicone uniforme, já experimentaste?

Nuno Pereira, és bem-vindo quando puderes aparecer, Xenia cá em casa nunca faltará, espero! Quanto à espessura do vidro 12mm parece-me bem mas para além de travamentos franceses colocaria também 2 travamentos a meio. Se não quiseres colocar estes recomendo vidro de 15mm. Utilizei também vidro de 12mm no meu aq. de 200 x 60 x 60 e coloquei os seguintes travamentos:



Arestas não cortantes


Carlos Jorge, os travamentos a meio são os mais chatos, os travamentos franceses não chateiam nada, até servem de mini-prateleira! No último aquário que fiz coloquei os travamentos franceses (8cm) ao nível da linha de água de forma a poder visualizar o aquário de cima funcionando como máscara de mergulho.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

> Olha aproveito para meter o bedelho e perguntar-te, para um aqua de 2000x500x600 não aconselhas vidro de 12mmm....mesmo com travas francesas e eventualmente uma estrutura tipo moldura no fundo.


Se colocares vidro de 15mm não é necessario qualquer tipo de travamentos.
Pergunta ao Júlio Macieira como é o aquário dele como 210x60x60.




> O aquário terá 160X55X65 vidro de 15mm.


Se o do Júlio Macieira tem 210x60x60 em vidro de 15mm sem travamentos acho que não é necessário para o teu.

----------


## Nuno Pereira

Bom dia a todos outra vez.
Boas a ti Ricardo, a ver se tenho tempo para umas xénias...porreiro era que já fosse com aquário novo.

Agora a minha dúvida. Na colagem pelo que eu percebi o esquema é o seguinte:
1. Vidro do fundo
2. Vidro traseiro (de tamanho exactamente igual ao do fundo), silicone na base.
3.Vidros laterais (mais curtos que o fundo exactamente duas espessuras). silicone nas laterais e fundo.
4. Vidro frontal (igual a 2).

Pelo que eu depreendo, isto tudo em sequência 'rápida' (sem grande paragens). No fim 'afinar o silicone com espátula (ou dedo molhado).
Só depois de tudo isto os travamentos franceses e centrais (quando aplicável).

Ah. Obviamente que antes de tudo isto as competentes furações claro.

Digam lá se é isto
Um abraço
Nuno
3.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá a todos.

Vamos tentar conciliar as 2 tecnicas de construção de aquarios.

Há quem defenda as traves francesas e há quem as abomine, ambas as tecnicas são correctas e passo a explicar porque.

A construção de aquarios sem traves francesas requer uma maior area de colagem e de suporte de pressão, por esta razão os vidros na construção deste tipo de aquarios terá sem sombra de duvidas ser mais grosso.
De salientar que o efeito estectico fica valorizado devido à falta das traves.

A construção de aquarios com traves francesas não requer a utilização de vidro com uma espessura tão grossa devido ao forte travamento exercido pelas mesmas traves. A utilização desta tecnica depreende-se devido ao facto do custo do vidro, por exemplo um vidro de 15 mm custa quase o doubro de um vidro de 10 mm.

Ambas as tecnicas são correctas uma apenas é mais barata que outra... nada mais do que barato Vs estectica.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## João Moniz

Caros amigos,
Pretendo construir um aquário (irá revestir uma parede) com 211cms de frente por 32cms de largura e 70cms de altura.
Tenho-me deparado com uma duvida (por mais que leia) qual a forma com que deverei colar os vidros, sobre o de base ou á sua volta, ou melhor será que colando sobre o fundo e colando réguas (travessas) no perimetro interior?
Se me poderem auxiliar, agradecia.
Um Abraço
João Moniz

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> ...211cms de frente por 32cms de largura e 70cms de altura.



Antes de mais penso que deverias equacionar essas dimensões, 32 cm de largura para um tanque de 211cm de comprimentos é de facto algo fora do comum pelo menos para um aqua marinho tornando o habitat dos seres nada natural.

As medidas _minimas_ correctas para esse comprimento deveria ser 211cm x 60cm x 60cm.

Em relação ao vidro depende muito da altura, quanto mais alto mais pressão e para as dimensões que mencionei a espessura minima na minha opinião deveria ser algo como 15mm com traves françesas.

A colagem do vidro na base deve ser feita sempre a sua volta, não so fortaleçendo mais a estrutura e tapando a colagem de silicone.

Em relação às traves em baixo, na configuração que te falei penso ser desnecessárias, mas como é obvio, tudo dependo do vidro que pensas usar.

Pestana

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Carlos.

Dá uma "vista de olhos" neste tópico para ficares com uma ideia dos passos a seguir para montar um aquário.

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

em relação ao silicone tens varias marcas : elch , rodhia , akuarium . qualquer uma destas marcas é boa , em relação ao silicone do aki não posso dizer nada. qualquer uma das marcas que referi podes pedir á vidreira para comprar , se eles disserem que não arranjam estão a mentir porque têem que comprar uma caixa e isso não lhes interessa. para o aquario vais gastar á volta de dois tubos e meio e eu sem duvida alguma punha traves á françesa porque a maior pressão de agua está em cima e não em baixo , o que tornará o aquario muito mais resistente e em relação ao liquido para desengordurar passa pelo bricomarchê e compra um liquido da johnson igual áo ajax limpa vidros , com esse liquido limpas o silicone a fresco ou a seco sem qualquer problema.

----------


## João Moniz

Caros Conselheiros,
Devo dizer que só em outubro do ano transacto me iniciei na aquarofilia, comecei com um aqua de 50 cm, agua doce, neste momento tenho 4, 50cms, 100cms, 120 cms, e o ultimo feito por mim com 211 cms (deu imenso gozo construi-lo), todos de água doce, 2 comunitários, 1 com ciclidos africanos e o maior com ciclideos americanos.
Devo dizer que tem sido uma experiência fantástica (apesar do custo de alguns erros cometidos), espero eu que esta experiência com peixes de água doce me permita atingir o próximo objectivo....um aquário de aguá salgada.
Agradeço também aos elementos deste site, pois tem sido de uma inestimável utilidade, posso dizer mesmo que a minha formação tem passado sobretudo pelas leituras e "visitas" que tenho efectuado ao mesmo.
Um Abraço
João Moniz

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá João

É bom saber que vai existir mais um aquario de agua salgada aqui na zona de Leiria.
É bom que continues a ler sobre o assunto e caso seja necessario alguma coisa da minha parte nao exites em perguntar.
Resido na Batalha e tambem tenho um salgado com 1,20 mt e se quiseres ca vir ver meu sistema para dissipares algumas duvidas, estas desde já convidado..



Paulo J. Oliveira

----------


## João Moniz

Caro Paulo,
Efectivamente vou necessitar de ajuda...sou um perfeito ignorante na matéria.
Somos práticamente vizinhos, sou da Reixida_Cortes, infelizmente só cá venho duas vezes por semana, pois trabalho em Combra.
Mais uma vez um obrigado e fico a contar com a Tua ajuda.
João Moniz

----------


## Tiago Guerreiro

boas tardes, 
sou novo no forum (por assim dizer), e estava a pensar fazer um aquario de agua salgada DIY de 160x150x80 (cm) e precisava da vossa ajuda. ja fui pedir ajuda a uma loja de aquariofilia em fernao ferro e eles dizem que so montam e nao dao ajuda para pessoas montarem os seus proprios aquarios. por isso eu precisava que me ajudassem pois eu ainda nao tenho um plano concreto de onde deve ser a coluna seca ou ate em que local devo por o aquario (em cima de um movel de madeira ou de uma estrutura em ferro ou cimento) ou ate como devo colar o aquario de modo a que este seja seguro, e se tenho de por o aquario num esqueleto de aco inoxidavel :S. ja se pode ver que estou muito baralhado...

agradeco desde ja toda a ajuda que me puderem dar

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> boas tardes, 
> sou novo no forum (por assim dizer), e estava a pensar fazer um aquario de agua salgada DIY de 160x150x80 (cm) e precisava da vossa ajuda. ja fui pedir ajuda a uma loja de aquariofilia em fernao ferro e eles dizem que so montam e nao dao ajuda para pessoas montarem os seus proprios aquarios. por isso eu precisava que me ajudassem pois eu ainda nao tenho um plano concreto de onde deve ser a coluna seca ou ate em que local devo por o aquario (em cima de um movel de madeira ou de uma estrutura em ferro ou cimento) ou ate como devo colar o aquario de modo a que este seja seguro, e se tenho de por o aquario num esqueleto de aco inoxidavel :S. ja se pode ver que estou muito baralhado...
> 
> agradeco desde ja toda a ajuda que me puderem dar


 :Olá:  Tiago
 Estás a falar dum aqua com 1920 litros de agua,que vai pesar mais de duas toneladas.
Acho que se não tens experiencia o melhor é manda-lo fazer a uma loja de aquarios ou a uma vidreira que te dê garantia.

----------


## Tiago Guerreiro

> Tiago
>  Estás a falar dum aqua com 1920 litros de agua,que vai pesar mais de duas toneladas.
> Acho que se não tens experiencia o melhor é manda-lo fazer a uma loja de aquarios ou a uma vidreira que te dê garantia.



obrigado pela resposta, e sim vou aceitar a sujestao pois tambem comecei a sentir-me incapacitado para fazer tal construcao. :s

----------


## Jose Bruno

Boas

Sou novo nestas andaças dos peixes e aquarios, mas no entanto ja tenho 2 pequenitos. Um de 15 outro de 50. E gostava de construir um eu proprio, creio sera o expoente desta actividade, e como tal procuro aqui um pouco de informaçao sobre como faze-lo. 

Alguem me sabe dizer onde posso encontrar lojas DIY, no Porto ou arredores? 

So um 'pequeno' á parte relativo ao post do homem que quer fazer um aquario com 1900 l. Atençao, convem perguntar ao arquitecto ou engenheiro que projectou a tua casa ou apartamento, a ver se a laje aguenta 2 ton no sitio onde queres por o tanque. Senao estas um dia destes a encher o aquario todo contente e quando la chegares o aquario foi ter ao vizinho de baixo...Cuidado com isso porque aquarios grandes nao basta ter espaço para os por.

cumprimentos

----------


## Jose Bruno

Boas novamente

Peço desculpa, pois no post anterior esqueci-me de colocar uma pequena duvida que tenho. O que é, como funciona e para que serve uma coluna seca no aquario?

Obg

----------

